# I need a new Rocky guide



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

My last two trips to the Rocky totaled one fish. Today I didn't get a hit in six hours of fishing. I think I need a new guide. I won't name my current one to protect the innocent


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

I bet your guide is a pretty good looking guy... 
As for the rocky, I might venture some where new tommorow..
We fished for another 20 minutes and no hits... 
What a day, 6 hours, 0 bites, and enjoyed myself...


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Joel, you fishing with Tx Transplant again???    LOL!!!!!


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Joel, Soap,


I think it was just one of those days. I fished for 4 hours and didn't even get a hit. I saw 1 fish caught by a guy using a Sparrow Nymph, but that was it. I threw the arsenal at them, but got zipp. I think it was too nice a day. I fished Friday in the balmy 17 degree temps and went 4 for 4 between the slush flows. Go figure.

Wes


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

Ha Ha Ha .......who whipped yer butt last trip BD????????


I Did!


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Carl, be nice or I'll never be able to get Gene up on the river again  Gene, did you get into some walleye?

Wes, I threw everything at them as well...sacks, minnows, jig and maggots, plastics, powerbait...not a single hit. We did see 5 hookups in the morning, though.


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

Haven't wet a line since I did the marathon at Thanksgiving. But the night with DC and BD was a night to remember! A total blast.

Gene


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

Don't feel bad, 2 1/2 hours without a bite also.
TRIPLE-J


----------



## kfish (Jun 4, 2006)

Didn't fish today but saw two brought in to a tackle shop in fairport.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Gene, I owe you a trip to make up for that Thanksgiving skunk. Don't give up on me yet.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

LOL!!! That trip was quite the pity party for you man!  Anything to get you smilin' again!!!

If you're not on call, the rocks are calling this week... I work nights tomorrow, but after that, just have to work around the wife's schedule.. I'm off on Friday though!!!!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

after you guys left the pipes,, no hook ups so i headed up to third ford,horse or morley i forgot, but a buddy of mine dennise landed 6 before i got there and two when i was there one of them being about a 32 inch male all on minnows and i landed a male, gave up and went back to the pipes and seen two caught and i hooked into a small hen about 16", man was it a slow day...


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Archman, I WAS going to call your guide for a trip, but now I think I'll stick to my dynomite tactic! 

I'll be on the rocks at Lorain and Huron this week, weather permitting. Wife's workin' Tuesday and Wednesday, but I may do some Steelie fishin' during the day.


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

This week is my call week........have fun! No excuses.....I wont be there! LOL


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

No problem Gene. We'll get em one of these weeks!


----------



## bigcats28 (Jul 23, 2006)

yesterday, i hit the rocky yesterday with 2 friends, my sisters bf and his brother, and we all got one except my one friend...biggest out of all of us was a 32inch male on jig/maggot by my one friend...people were catching them all day around the fords but they really turned when the weather warmed up


----------



## bigcats28 (Jul 23, 2006)

were u at horseshoe ford yesterday(sunday)?


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

No, we tried a bunch of spots but I never fish the Fords.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

bigcats28 said:


> yesterday, i hit the rocky yesterday with 2 friends, my sisters bf and his brother, and we all got one except my one friend...biggest out of all of us was a 32inch male on jig/maggot by my one friend...people were catching them all day around the fords but they really turned when the weather warmed up


Figures...
The one time the fords produce fish....


----------



## bigcats28 (Jul 23, 2006)

why dont you guys like fishing the fords??? too many people?


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

i found the answer......

"the whole problem is u didnt use a 6 foot uglystick fly rod, and u used the wrong presentation...becuse these fish are sooooo stupid."...(who am I)

LOL....


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

That's right, too many people. I also don't like fishing dams and having my bobber just swirl around.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

fishon said:


> "the whole problem is u didnt use a 6 foot uglystick fly rod, and u used the wrong presentation...becuse these fish are sooooo stupid."...(who am I)


I know this one!!!! Peple of the perch????   
It was the guy hating on Goby one!!!


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

naw ..... look @ ur post on the dark side...

people of the perch is alright in my book..

its e other *dupa jas*..... well ...fogetta -bout it.


Frank


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

I was just kidding.. 
Its steelHQ, the guy who spams every message board known to man! (Opps did I just say that?? )


----------

